# Craigslist find.



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Thought I would start this thread, so if someone finds something they could pass it on.

Greg W

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

waiting to hear back from them, but: 

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/2629827091.html 


should this thread be in classifieds?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Not unless you are personally selling it. But try to keep it fox related.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

http://reading.craigslist.org/cto/2623276915.html 

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/2619552598.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Search tempest results for VW FOX

http://www.searchtempest.com/result...1&srchType=T&subcat=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Edcon91 II said:


> http://reading.craigslist.org/cto/2623276915.html
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/2619552598.html


 I called that guy in South Plainfield - he was really rude and expects at least $10k for it!!!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's one outside of Richmond, Va. 

http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/2627822149.html


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

1984 Audi 4000 in Portland/Vancouver area...not a Fox, but i figure there is crossover. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/2632987957.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not craigslist - but worth posting: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987..._Accessories&hash=item56466bda19#ht_500wt_722


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/2637730181.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a clutch?!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/2639058973.html


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

$800 wagon with 69k in VT.
Wifey won't let me buy it...


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2646378668.html
http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/cto/2649524582.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pts/2644180919.html
http://corvallis.craigslist.org/cto/2636155266.html
http://missoula.craigslist.org/cto/2643429281.html
http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/cto/2552843586.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/cto/2653007079.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/2627612848.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

LA Folks:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/2633330104.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/2657193121.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

parted Foxes:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/2609277238.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

redone17 said:


> LA Folks:
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/2633330104.html


Yea, seen this before. I should go check it out, and report back.

Greg W.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

please do. I was thinking of getting my brothers to check it out for me...they are about a 30 minute drive


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

wadada said:


> $800 wagon with 69k in VT.
> Wifey won't let me buy it...


Updated with pics and new _higher_ price?!?! Looks like a gem...
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/2655935717.html


----------



## Mk1Whore (Sep 28, 2011)

What an awsome find!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*cheap Fox in Portland...*

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/2674222302.html


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/2687398347.html


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

wadada said:


> Updated with pics and new _higher_ price?!?! Looks like a gem...
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/2655935717.html


i want it. i wish I was done with school already. ugh.


----------



## meinteil (Jul 28, 2008)

sippin.fnordies said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/2674222302.html


 I think I bought this one for $600 if it was a white Wolfsburg Edition with wiring problems.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/2697997825.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

this must be a joke:

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/2713508335.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

not bad if you can get him/her down a couple hundred:

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2660491990.html


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vw-16v-1-8l...ries&vxp=mtr&hash=item336ee3a52f#ht_500wt_949

not a bad deal if you're near Georgia...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

NICE wagon: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2726515655.html


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

redone17 said:


> NICE wagon: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2726515655.html


that IS an impressive find.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cali Fox: 

http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/2704355539.html


----------



## Julianxt737 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2717126824.html

Wish I could buy it, no money atm for another car, hopefully somebody can save it, maybe the OP, since I notice you're from Long Beach


----------



## llanoite (May 24, 2008)

*nice 93 sedan in San Antonio*

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2735357850.html

Someone help that brother out!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

not CL, but another wagon for CHEAP:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1230058


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

not CL and overpriced, but looks real nice:

in Staten Island


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*Fox Wagon for sale in PDX*

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/2740544089.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/2768561389.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright, since I convinced myself that I can't (shouldn't) make this happen - someone on here needs to snatch this up: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1251860 

or 

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2813844660.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Chris, 
You are closer than me. 

Greg W.


----------



## roomsupervisor (Mar 12, 2007)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2812884256.html


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

roomsupervisor said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2812884256.html


 HA! I emailed the guy and am trying to buy this one and then I see this post a couple days later. Finally a nice wagon in my area. Hopefully I can be the one who buys it


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

This 4 door has been for sale _too_ long.I just dont have room....sigh 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2766191671.html 

ANd I know this is the fox forum, but u gotta love these 
$500 dasher diesel project? Sounds fun. 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2817806295.html 

Quantum Turbo Deisel 
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/2777198808.html 

btw im tryin to get at these, if the seller would respond/thats right more flakes mwahaha:beer: 
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2805948727.html


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Richmond, Va. NM/NA

http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/2837328718.html


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

This may be of interest to someone:



http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/2834777216.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

great price: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1262399


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice clean looking 4 door in Vancouver area.

http://abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/cto/2836737787.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/2849296351.html

same car
http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/2834383570.html

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/2781779942.html

parts

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2831632796.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2832196562.html

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/2855667663.html

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2777628161.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Project/Parts wagon for cheap: http://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/2858816373.html


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

That'd be a pretty sweet wagon....it just wants some love


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/2829786075.html

1989 Fox Wagon GL, 22k Original Miles: http://york.craigslist.org/cto/2863887346.html


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

redone17 said:


> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/2829786075.html
> 
> if i had a trailer and tow vehicle, i'd go down for some sho-fly pie and some amish buffet cooking and make a low offer on that one.....A/C and all


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> if i had a trailer and tow vehicle, i'd go down for some sho-fly pie and some amish buffet cooking and make a low offer on that one.....A/C and all


I just text him to see how many miles - he JUST sold it - for $1300.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

NO PIE FOR ME:banghead:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

the person that bought the "mini tank wagon" put it on craigslist after wanting to buy some gay Orlando rims i had on CL. they said something about needing bigger rims or some bs... i thought it was kind of funny


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/2874064973.html
pretty out there, but 350 for a wagon.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fox being parted out in the Seattle area.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/ptd/2849995914.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

1988 volkswagon fox gl 2dr wagon

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/2818348645.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2894910527.html


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

redone17 said:


> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2894910527.html


That looks pretty darn clean. :thumbup:

Are those Ford Escort (like early '90's) wheels? I always wondered of they were 4x100...


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> That looks pretty darn clean. :thumbup:
> 
> Are those Ford Escort (like early '90's) wheels? I always wondered of they were 4x100...


they are 4x100, but the hubs are 54.1 iirc. these must have been bored out to fit. they look good on a Fox. I have considered the 15" escort fan blade ones myself...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
id buy them if they were cheap enough at least. :laugh: (under $100 for 4)


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

this was $1600 obo just ten minutes ago: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1277764

he went from $1600 to $2400, then back down to $1900.

Said he'd take $1600 tonight...haha.

EDIT: now back down to $1700 in the ad.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

back to $2550 when I checked your link.
:screwy:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

cfvwtuner said:


> back to $2550 when I checked your link.
> :screwy:


wow. what a nut.

messed up part is he admitted he was "given" the car..."The drivers seat is worn but not torn. The car was given to me and I am the second owner. I dont have any service history but it was serviced by the vw dealer. Its a great car that only needs tlc and cleaning. Its an awesome runner that shifts great. nothing appears to be in bad shape though. I rides smooth and stops well"

no history/maintenance records.


----------



## digger77 (Mar 18, 2012)

*fox 4door*

A local vw repair shop is closing and they have a fox for sale. 300 bucks.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

digger77 said:


> A local vw repair shop is closing and they have a fox for sale. 300 bucks.


 

Where?


----------



## digger77 (Mar 18, 2012)

In Mt.Vernon Wa


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

This one is still looking for a new home (new photos): http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2901891107.html

Down to $750 from $900! Wish this was closer or I had somewhere to do the brakes so it could be driven home...


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2890695206.html
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2918372696.html
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2918569137.html

eace:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*holy cheap beater...*

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/2932889141.html

runs and drives...but check out the sweet trunk lock! at least the price is about right.


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

*3 for the price of 1*

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2887308345.html

Wagons


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

NJ: 93 VW Fox GL/wolfsburg Edition: http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/2945292004.html 

Upstate NY: 1988 Volkswagen Fox: http://albany.craigslist.org/cto/2912634675.html 

NY: 1990 vw: http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2916627295.html 

(edit: I posted one link twice - this one was from Syracuse - not PA) 

NC: 93 vw fox: http://hickory.craigslist.org/cto/2940424819.html 

TN: 89 VW Fox 1,000: http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/2941648318.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

They ought to cost less with Brown interior. Always thought it was ugly. 

Greg W


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> They ought to cost less with Brown interior. Always thought it was ugly.
> 
> Greg W


 I know. Thanks for reminding me :banghead:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

1990 Fox in Chesapeake, Virginia. $2,500. Supposed 54k original miles.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/2958649074.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Save the Wagons!!! 

-- 

1987 VW Fox station wagon 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2969421068.html 

------- 

1987 VW FOX GL STATION WAGON 

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/2973191823.html 

----------- 

89 volkswagen fox GL wagon (trade for a banchee) 

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2964506327.html 

--------------- 

1988 Volkswagen Fox Stationwagen 

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2935792693.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

redone17 said:


> Save the Wagons!!!
> 
> 1988 Volkswagen Fox Stationwagen
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2935792693.html


 This guy is just trying to flip it. 

Greg W.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

88 wagon
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2989179323.html

Really nice red 87
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/2988289365.html

93 GL with hail damage
http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/2997953573.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

auction, FL.

http://www.autobidmaster.com/carfin...N_FOX_GL_CERTIFICATE_OF_TITLE_MIAMI_SOUTH_FL/

NY

http://www.autobidmaster.com/carfin...KSWAGEN_FOX_CERTIFICATE_OF_TITLE_NEWBURGH_NY/


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> auction, FL.
> 
> http://www.autobidmaster.com/carfin...N_FOX_GL_CERTIFICATE_OF_TITLE_MIAMI_SOUTH_FL/
> 
> ...


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

interesting, a gas powered diesel fox


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Well based on the photos it is apparently a turbo diesel Fox wagon. It's a CY engine but the install looks to be a bit on the cobbled side. There's no diesel fuel filter that I can see and the throttle linkage leaves a lot to be desired.

Makes me wonder how the owner handled some of the electrical modifications....

Based on the air cleaner it's from a Quantum TD and it looks like the manifolds agree with that.

Interesting find!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> I know. Thanks for reminding me :banghead:


the brown aint so bad if you change your seats to the brown Audi 4k quattro seats....makes it a lot less fugly IMO.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

QuantumSyncro said:


> the brown aint so bad if you change your seats to the brown Audi 4k quattro seats....makes it a lot less fugly IMO.


I am on a constant hunt for those exact seats...I have come to grips with the brown interior. I have some fun custom plans for the pleather trim :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> I am on a constant hunt for those exact seats...I have come to grips with the brown interior. I have some fun custom plans for the pleather trim :thumbup:


Yeah...I think the pleather door trim might have to be changed.

You mean these seats?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

QuantumSyncro said:


> You mean these seats?


YES! Junkyard find?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> YES! Junkyard find?


yep...got the back seat too...they're faded but the velour is oh so nice! Back bottom seat won't fit in but I think the cover can be altered to fit the fox seat and the seat back as well.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> Save the Wagons!!!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


 You know I'd consider leaving this 2 dr alone the way it is if I could find a wagon that's in as good of condition as this and isn't a zillion miles away... 

Just missing the hauling capacity of the hatch..


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice wagon in SF bay area (brown inside or i wouldn't be posting it i would go get it ) 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ctd/3036910143.html 

http://www.baycitymotors.net/AdVehicleImages.aspx?Vin=9BWDA0300KP013857&Image=0


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

holy crap.....me likeee


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

88 vw fox coupe wagon.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3041199295.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

88 vw fox coupe wagon.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3041199295.html
---
$12k Wagon - 1987 VW Fox Wagon

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3031299694.html

--

Volkswagen Fox 1988 VW Silver

http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/3010965186.html

----
VW FOX

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3009748753.html

----

1987 VW Fox Wagon

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3031453181.html

------

1993 vw fox

http://wheeling.craigslist.org/cto/3039511403.html


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

12K and no pics.
Best in Country.
I want to see it.....


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sure there's an extra 0 in there..... 12k my foot!

My pick of the litter would be that 87 blue wagon- clean and looks not messed with :snowcool:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Seats are from a???*

I gotta get seats for the Fox, mine are crummy - these bolt on without modifications?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Seats. Quantum, 4000, Coupe gt. All slide in without alteration. 

Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

TheSamba.com


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

89 fox wagon

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/3068930572.html


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

redone17 said:


> 89 fox wagon
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/3068930572.html


 Isn't that the "Minitank" wagon??


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Isn't that the "Minitank" wagon??


 yeah - after I posted it I realized. She was at Litchfield for a little bit...seems like it's seen better days. Her price started at $3k - a different picture and 3 months later...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vw fox time capsul car

http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/3091694819.html

------

1989 VW Fox

http://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/3068078423.html


----------

1987 VW Fox

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3031453181.html

---------

1988 vw fox wagon.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/3065774106.html


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a white wagon, listed under 'Other basic'. Seems about right 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1988..._Cars_Trucks&hash=item33782bb126#ht_500wt_975


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Isn't that the "Minitank" wagon??


lol that thing is still for sale!? and yes it is "mini tank" they were texting me for days and wanted to buy some mk3 Orlandos off me i had on cl 4 cheap. the person said they had "big plans" for this car but wouldnt say what. guess the plans were to give up and sell on CL. :laugh: they also said they needed my mk3 wheels to fix the "alignment problem" :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

sad to see it become such a whore. it's getting passed around so much. missed it at litchfield. would have loved to see it.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Clean red 91 2-dr
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3109996098.html

Guy reposted the 88 wagon-sh*ts pretty funny
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3101673299.html

79 deisel dasher project
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3095864566.html


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/3126950832.html
Ric?? :laugh:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

1990 VW Fox Wagon

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3123848145.html


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ziddey said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/3126950832.html
> Ric?? :laugh:


Was this for me to buy? (it's gone now)


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

neuspeed springs and bilstein sports for sedan/coupe

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/3093268523.html

fog light switch 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/3091726826.html

full tt exhaust

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/3091721221.html



I am not the seller, just spreading the find!


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

redone17 said:


> 1990 VW Fox Wagon
> 
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3123848145.html


Anyone else see that fugly gauge on the glovebox? Why??? It looks like it's upside down too


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Screwed up the front and thinks it's an automatic. Still wants $2500. 

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/3148873594.html


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

lmao bmw fox


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Forgot, it also has power windows and power door locks. Yea, right.

Greg W.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

eww.


----------



## Erthan (Sep 9, 2011)

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/3093809927.html


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

emanDUBS said:


> http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/3093809927.html


Dang, that Fox is still for sale? It is uber clean, but the guy needs to come down a bit


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

insanebuslady said:


> Dang, that Fox is still for sale? It is uber clean, but the guy needs to come down a bit


Who ever has this car sounds like a total salesman. Other 'vice' it looks like a nice clean car


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

How come the valve cover literally looks like a turd????


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

posts like these wish I had some property or a garage...

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1319089


----------



## Tuba-man (May 22, 2009)

93 fox with 63K on it...
http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/cto/3110960560.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tuba-man said:


> 93 fox with 63K on it...
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/cto/3110960560.html


damn - that is one clean Fox. just went through all 90 of those photos...hope this goes to a rightful owner...

I swear, one day I will find a Wagon that is just as clean :screwy:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

not bad:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...367540&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

That 76 audi Fox is still available! 
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/3155843477.html 

93 sedan, same as mine exactly(except for the front-end damage) 
http://denver.craigslist.org/bar/3150241839.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

clean fox for air-cooled trade: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1340999


----------



## Phaedrus12 (Jul 10, 2012)

*1987 VW FOX GL Wagon*

Project car but has a clean PA title.mailto[email protected]?subject=1987%20VW%20FOX%20WAGON%20GL%20-%20%241500%20(New%20Cumberland)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fharrisburg.craigslist.org%2Fcto%2F3182088026.html%0A the link is goofy but it can be seen on VWVORTEX.COM


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Only 42,0000 km?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180960463331


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's an '89 in Phoenix. I've made my offer, but he won't go below $900. I told him to call me when he's ready to get real about it.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3228924013.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

redone17 said:


> Only 42,0000 km?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180960463331


Weird, there is often a Fox for sale in Sooke and they're always two doors. This is definitely the nicest one I've seen out of there. Must be a closest Fox enthusiast over there, it's not a very big place.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I know these arent foxes, but I figured they'd get more attention here. 
Save the wagons!! 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3234993440.html 

http://grandisland.craigslist.org/pts/3176795728.html


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> I know these arent foxes, but I figured they'd get more attention here.
> Save the wagons!!
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3234993440.html
> 
> http://grandisland.craigslist.org/pts/3176795728.html


 WOW, a pair of dasher wagons, I'd love to have a wagon but projects just aren't on my list right now although I have one good hydro 1.6 in the garage and since the fox will eventually get the 1.6 turbo MF hydro engine there's another 1.6 that could work too. 

oh well


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I know right? Super cool! I wish I had cash or a place to store one. But I'm really not ready for a project right now either. 

The 79 in Kansas has been for sale forever. I think he started at like $800? Down to $375. 

The 81 looks to be more complete. What are those wheels on it? Kinda nifty.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> The 79 in Kansas has been for sale forever. I think he started at like $800? Down to $375.


 correction - down to $325! 



denver_fox said:


> The 81 looks to be more complete. What are those wheels on it? Kinda nifty.


 Yeah, it is more complete but the paint looks rougher maybe? Wheels IDK what they are but they certainly are 80's weirdness! 

steve


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1348350


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1319089

Somebody buy these. Damn I wish I was closer


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice Cali wagons:

volkswagon fox gl 1987 4speed vw $1000

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3255091444.html


-------

88 VW Fox GL $1900

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/3268028626.html


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Texas:

93 Volkswagen Fox $1400

http://killeen.craigslist.org/cto/3209931392.html

--------

89 VW Fox Wolfsburg 4 door runs $500

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/3203183267.html


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Dang, that is pretty clean on the outside... but who knows. Scion license plate cover is gay. And its missing the rear wiper arm, plus the bumper is all bent, and it looks like it might impede the hatch from opening. Just some quick observations.(the one in L.A)

On the other hand, that wagon in Sacramento is superb! Brand new paint still!


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

90 Wagon. Check out his "custom rear bumper":sly:
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3258257148.html

Really clean 89 coupe/$1500
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/3268154704.html

And just in case anyones wondering, yes I do have insomnia/vampire like-sleep schedules:wave:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

not a fox but close enough. oh my goodness!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/cto/3278855472.html










79 diesel dasher
$350 not running


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/3230782678.html 
http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/3265965814.html 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/3283095836.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/3279328347.html


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...s-rims-14-vw-passat-wheels-W0QQAdIdZ413816775 

He could probably be talked down to $50 per wheel. Too bad they are not 15's , but still....


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Ohoh the one in Anchorage has an aftermarket speed mater!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://harrisonburg.craigslist.org/cto/3252749306.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

90quattrocoupe said:


> http://harrisonburg.craigslist.org/cto/3252749306.html


That's half of a nice Fox.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Im halfways contemplating having my parents pick that up for me, even if just for panels/spare fox 1 parts. They live like 15 minutes away. Think he'll take $250? :what:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Two fox1's for $800. No pics.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3302211009.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/3321030734.html 89 wagen
http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/3323078259.html 90 2 dr

Greg W.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Nice factory Audi wheels. Dont know if they are 4x100 but smokin deal.*

http://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/3316033212.html


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

huzrddy said:


> http://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/3316033212.html


They are nice, but I think they're 4x108. Those are from a C2 5k and I don't believe they were ever 4x100...unfortunately.

steve


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3328965000.html 89 2 dr
http://maine.craigslist.org/gms/3315388796.html wagon
http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=48933&view=unread turbo set up
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1369297 The Samba, 2dr
http://rhodeisland.ebayclassifieds....tage-volkswagen-vw-fox-roof-rack/?ad=23816116 Ebay - roof rack
http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/cto/3327425597.html 88 4dr
http://sanantonio.ebayclassifieds.c...ition-great-economical-gas-saver/?ad=23298995 Ebay - 93 4dr
http://kenai.craigslist.org/cto/3321329910.html 92 cpe
http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/3287581197.html 89 4dr
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/3298791914.html 93 4dr
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1989...dan-2-Door-1-8L-/140850728750?forcev4exp=true ebay 89 2dr
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1989...dan-2-Door-1-8L-/140850728750?forcev4exp=true 91 4dr
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=720958 joke price

Greg W


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3328965000.html 89 2dr
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3338629791.html 90 wagen
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/3311118635.html 90 2dr
http://www.alfabb.com/bb/forums/off-topic-talk/201721-fs-1989-1992-vw-fox-9-spoke-4x100-rims.html 13 in wheels
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3340683636.html 89 2dr

Greg W.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3340683636.html 89 2dr

Interesting color, and always garaged is a nice touch.
But at $5100, I guess they want to keep it.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea, for real, $5100?

I agree, that sure is a ugly purple, maroon color. Brown interior on top of it too. Nasty.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

i dig the color combo - but dude is bananas asking that much - maybe he meant $1500? :screwy:


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

parts wagon $500
http://york.craigslist.org/cto/3486184355.html
wagon $2500
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/3517424582.html
work needed wagon $1000
http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/3520746223.html
EV converted 93 coupe $3750
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3524722471.html
120k fox 89 $1000
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3505124380.html
91 coupe $1400
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3464742547.html
93 wolfsburg $500
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/3458877687.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/3511473206.html
89 4Dr
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/3487268557.html
93 2 dr 27,XXX miles

Greg W.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Holy moly 17" rims. Look kind of okay at first glance but quickly becomes too much.

Second one looks like quite the deal!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

ziddey said:


> Holy moly 17" rims. Look kind of okay at first glance but quickly becomes too much.
> 
> Second one looks like quite the deal!


Just for that I'm putting 17's back on for the summer :laugh:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

'90 two door/red 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3553686124.html 

'89 two door/white 
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/3554171369.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of Foxes in Colorado. Any explanation beyond the preference for sand over salt on the roads?


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

bluetoes591 said:


> There seems to be a lot of Foxes in Colorado. Any explanation beyond the preference for sand over salt on the roads?


 I bought mine in Wyoming, but it came from Colorado. And yes, it is absolutely rust free


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

C-dot actually use a mix of sand and salt. I personally like it, but some people complain that it is a hassle to clean and makes the state look "dirty".


----------



## VanIsleFox (Dec 28, 2012)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/cto/3558007766.html


----------



## iGnome89FoxWagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*not exactly Craigslist, but a find non the less...*

1987 VW FOX 2 DOOR WAGON DIESEL! (MELROSE PARK) $2950 










http://www.reachoo.com/free-video-c...-vw-fox-2-door-wagon-diesel-melrose-park-2950 

It's in Chicago. 

Not mine, but I kinda wish it was.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

A TD wagon, sweet! Interesting choice in seats though, they look like they're from a Saturn or something, which is kinda gross.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

iGnome89FoxWagon said:


> 1987 VW FOX 2 DOOR WAGON DIESEL! (MELROSE PARK) $2950
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That car first got noticed in Florida IIRC. At least it looks like the same one that was in Florida a couple years ago for sale. Now though it has some new shoes. 

A diesel with a turbo added to it is not the same thing as a turbo diesel when it comes to VW 1.6 engines. The ME block is not as robust as the MF turbo block. Also the components are not as good on the ME...crank, valves etc. In other words you really shouldn't just bolt on a turbo where one was not before...you will shorten the life of the engine considerably. 

At any rate it's a shabby install (find me a fuel filter in there) in some ways...and I'd be very leery of it. 

steve


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol steve are you talking about the engine bay picture an you can see a little in line fuel filter lmao


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

woodardman said:


> Lol steve are you talking about the engine bay picture an you can see a little in line fuel filter lmao


 yeah...what is that mess? Also...look at the radiator situation....???


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> yeah...what is that mess? Also...look at the radiator situation....???


 Yeah idk it looks like 2 rads maybe one is a intercooler idk


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks kinda like a hot chick. Appealing on the outside, but the inside is a huge mess. 

I can't even tell what is going on with that radiator situation


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Looks kinda like a hot chick. Appealing on the outside, but the inside is a huge mess.


 Haha, OH nO YOU DI-INT:laugh:


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

1988 43k silver wagon $2000 Aspen, CO
http://rockies.craigslist.org/for/3621707326.html

1988 VW Fox Wagon - $1000 (Hastings, Ne.)
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/3605694645.html

1989 VW FOX - $1500 (lake hopatcong nj) Garage kept coupe
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3533179841.html

I wanna see that 43k mile wagon!


----------



## Oldsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw man, that red one in new jersey is a beauty! What a road trip that would make 
Jersey to Alaska. :thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I emailed both the guy in aspen and the guy in nebraska.

The nebraska guy replied already. Apparently he's a aircooled enthusiast who was planning on fixing up the wagon for his daughter. I'm waiting on him to send me better pictures.

I too really wanna see some pics of this 43k wagon. Aspen's about two hours closer to me than hastings. Tho I need another fox like I need a hole in my head, lol.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

a pink wagon! http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/3642076910.html


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

denver_fox said:


> I emailed both the guy in aspen and the guy in nebraska.
> 
> *The nebraska guy replied already. Apparently he's a aircooled enthusiast who was planning on fixing up the wagon for his daughter.* I'm waiting on him to send me better pictures.
> 
> I too really wanna see some pics of this 43k wagon. Aspen's about two hours closer to me than hastings. Tho I need another fox like I need a hole in my head, lol.


This car has been for sale for ever then. I remember him posting this dang near 2 years ago as i was looking at fox wagons in the midwest.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

wantacad said:


> This car has been for sale for ever then. I remember him posting this dang near 2 years ago as i was looking at fox wagons in the midwest.


I texted him about it a week ago, he said it has a fuel leak in one of the hoses at the high pressure pump....he wasn't clear about which one...and didn't say much about why he didn't fix it.

I did notice from the pics that someone ripped off the original body side moldings and in a couple spots it pulled the paint off....

If it hasn't run for two years the fuel is probably bad...which is not helping the situation at all. For a non-runner it seems a bit expensive...then again it's a wagon...ripe for another diesel conversion...

steve


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I texted him about it a week ago, he said it has a fuel leak in one of the hoses at the high pressure pump....he wasn't clear about which one...and didn't say much about why he didn't fix it.
> 
> I did notice from the pics that someone ripped off the original body side moldings and in a couple spots it pulled the paint off....
> 
> ...


 
Checking through some old emails, was the guy named Bill? The email with pics I have is from 9/27/10. and he was asking 1k for it then too. :laugh:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Vancouver, Canada 88 wgn parts*

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pts/3648707495.html

Always good to know...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

What the Fox said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pts/3648707495.html
> 
> Always good to know...


Would love to have the trailer hitch if it's a full hitch (not bolt to bumper type) and doesn't require cutting into the bumper skin.


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd check this out if I was car shopping...and had any time to do the work...and didn't have two small children...and didn't need a wagon to haul my upright bass and gear...sigh. 

http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/3643838330.html


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Would love to have the trailer hitch if it's a full hitch (not bolt to bumper type) and doesn't require cutting into the bumper skin.


 I'll take a pic of mine, so easy to do with some seamless 2" square and a welder, low down on the bumper! been modified now so you can't even see it.. get another pic sometime


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

damn....vermont is just close enough to be dangerous


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

I wanna hitch !!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Edcon II is selling one in classifieds.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

wadada said:


> I'd check this out if I was car shopping...and had any time to do the work...and didn't have two small children...and didn't need a wagon to haul my upright bass and gear...sigh.
> 
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/3643838330.html


 I'd love to have that dasher but am not doing any more projects at this point. I still have two more vehicles than I ought to have plus a mountain of work to do on the 2nd house...


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Not Craigslist but eBay 

Trunk spoiler 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-Volksw...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f23216f17&vxp=mtr


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

that's not an oem/autobahn spoiler - wonder what that's all about. almost looks like the spoiler they make for the hatch on MK4 jetta wagons. wonder if this could work on a fox wagon :sly: 

edit: wait - that clearly has JETTA handwritten on it...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

_Whoops! it is for a Jetta and I will correct it immediately. Thank you so much for bringing it to my attention!_ 

- crawfordtrading


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Oops! Sorry guys! I knew something was fishy when I purposely spelled Volkswagen "Volkswagon" to see what would come up... I should have taken a closer look.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

audi quattro coupe-500 bucks 
what a deal-somebody better snap this up-great seats and looks clean 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-audi-4000s-quattro-5sp-/221199870527 

take note of the wing windows....I just wonder if they would fit...


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://olympic.craigslist.org/cto/3605682382.html 89 2dr 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pts/3682402597.html Fox intake manifold 
http://enid.craigslist.org/cto/3651477508.html Fox Wagen 
http://ocala.craigslist.org/pts/3682833292.html Fox door handle, keyed, NOS 
http://rockies.craigslist.org/cto/3621707326.html 88 2dr, 43,000 miles 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/3679455931.html Fox muffler 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/3678838454.html 89 wagen 
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3678160191.html 88 wagen 
http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/3678917942.html 88 wagen 
http://wheeling.craigslist.org/pts/3685877378.html 88 4dr parts car, looks to have OEM rear spoiler & nice wheels, tach dash? 
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/3640684479.html 87 
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/3612980946.html 93 4dr, 93,XXX miles 
http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/cto/3658478530.html 88 not running 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/3683024378.html 87 
http://sanmarcos.craigslist.org/cto/3683584660.html 88 wagen 
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/3649228839.html Fox II 2dr 
http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/3661977815.html 93 4 dr 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/3674462552.html manual 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/3690813533.html pink wagen 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/3677012807.html 88 wagen 
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/3589272786.html 89 2dr 
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/3664764197.html 90 4dr parting out 
http://nwga.craigslist.org/pts/3603359681.html 5 speed trans 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/pts/3602181873.html 88 engine & trans 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/pts/3614964925.html 90 2dr part out 
http://nh.craigslist.org/ptd/3652263083.html brake parts 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/3669087169.html 88 2dr 5sp 
http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/3655200707.html 89 wagen not running 
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/pts/3641452265.html fox II smoked tails 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/3608893899.html 90 2dr 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bks/3656192933.html manual 
http://salem.craigslist.org/cto/3615958570.html 90 
http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/3634491489.html 90 wagen 
http://merced.craigslist.org/cto/3663017247.html 91 
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/3605694645.html 88 wagon 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pts/3642385915.html II hood 
http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/cto/3638352389.html 90 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pts/3648707495.html 88 wagon parts 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3641134156.html 93 4dr 
http://olympic.craigslist.org/cto/3605682382.html 89 4dr 
http://burlington.craigslist.org/spo/3671930816.html yakima rack 
http://bend.craigslist.org/cto/3594500662.html 91 2dr 
http://altoona.craigslist.org/pts/3667021664.html A/C Evaporator Core 
http://grandisland.craigslist.org/cto/3636255972.html 87 2dr 
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/3617576442.html 93 4dr 
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3647558397.html 89 2dr 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/3652882012.html 88 wagon 
http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/3635497729.html 95? 2dr 
http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/3616030945.html 88 wagon 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3573675278.html master cylinder 
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3592142622.html 88 2dr 
http://bloomington.craigslist.org/cto/3683227574.html 87 wagon 

If I have repeated myself a couple of times, live with it.  

Greg W.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

By all means :beer: 

Nice scout work. Some nice finds. Some Wagons I'm banging my head over (hence my first reaction). Hope these go to solid homes.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

wagons....only wagon close to me doesn't run and has the side moldings taken off and holes welded shut but never was painted....


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> Edcon II is selling one in classifieds.


 I looked at his threads but didn't see it.....gone maybe?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

oh, it's not in his ad. he just offered it to me in conversation. PM him.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/3691987796.html 

Doesn't hurt to hawk the ad I suppose.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Already?!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Jeez. Some of those people want drug money and they aren't worth more than scrap some of them.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

*audi 4000 quattro parts car- opening vent windows*

Bellingham MA

rough parts car....
pics here-
http://scottbennet.smugmug.com/FOR-...-Audi/12436720_jXWgd8#!i=1258219842&k=BWG3sJ6

I really think the vent windows might just fit....

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/3649094821.html
*
If someone is in the area-I really want the front seats!!!*


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was gonna grab those seats last year - but 3.5 hrs from me... looks like the "front seat bottoms" are SOLD.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.salvage-cars-for-sale.info/salvage/for-sale-volkswagen-scirocco-1988-MjA4MzM0MDA


16v scirocco-cheap and complete-


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/3712331240.html

OK, most of my friends trades are mechanics... they work on everyone's but theirs... and for over a grand it better be SPOTLESS :laugh: love the log book for just a few years though, what happened to the other 22years and the previous owners


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/cto/3712331240.html
> 
> OK, most of my friends trades are mechanics... they work on everyone's but theirs... and for over a grand it better be SPOTLESS :laugh: love the log book for just a few years though, what happened to the other 22years and the previous owners


Four door. Brown. Not running currently, as it apparently needs a new battery.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Brown?!?!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

That's how she described it in the email, while studiously avoiding answering any of the important questions like mileage.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Brown cars either look great, or they look like a turd. I really want to see a picture of this brown FOx.....


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmbrown/5123461684/
brown?

or maybe more tan..

brown interior is kind of turdy imo


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Was that a stock color option? I like it :thumbup:

I was surprised that the 1988 brochure doesn't list paint/interior options.

looking closer to that Flickr image (ie: not on phone) - that seems like Grey - not brown. I have come to appreciate the brown interior and think it looks good with certain exterior colors (not white per se). yes, I wish mine was grey - but the Corrado seats will help me come to grips with it


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

*1987*
Gambia Red (LA3B)
Marine Blue (LA5B)
Stratos Blue Metallic (LA5Z)
Atlas Grey Metallic (LP7V)
Alpine White (L90E)

*1988*
Gambia Red (LA3B)
Marine Blue (LA5B)
Stratos Blue Metallic (LA5Z)
Atlas Grey Metallic (LP7V)
Flash Silver Metallic (LP7Y)
Alpine White (L90E)

*1989*
Marine Blue (LA5B)
Stratos Blue Metallic (LA5Z)
Titan Red Metallic (LB3V)
Flash Silver Metallic (LP7Y)
Tornado Red (LY3D)
Diamond White (L8012)

*1990*
Diamond Silver (L801)
Daytona Red (L458)
Quartz Grey (LA8V)
Crystal Silver CC Metallic (L204)


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that wagon colours only? My 1990 coupe is Stratos Blue...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like that is listed under 1991 - maybe yours is late model 1990?


*1991*
Black (LO41)
Daytona Red (L458)
Diamond White (L801)
Stratos Blue CC Metallic (LA5Z)
Moon Dust Silver CC Metallic (L488)


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

My 90 wagen is white.

Greg W.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

The colors listed in the brochures are notoriously incomplete. For instance, Calypso has never been listed as an available color for Fox 2 even though we know it was available at some point.

Same happens in other models too, VW says the dusty mauve pearl was not available for a 94 Golf yet I've seen several examples.

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> Was that a stock color option? I like it :thumbup:
> 
> I was surprised that the 1988 brochure doesn't list paint/interior options.
> 
> looking closer to that Flickr image (ie: not on phone) - that seems like Grey - not brown. I have come to appreciate the brown interior and think it looks good with certain exterior colors (not white per se). yes, I wish mine was grey - but the Corrado seats will help me come to grips with it


Brown works good with red I think.

steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

redone17 said:


> Looks like that is listed under 1991 - maybe yours is late model 1990?


Nope, March 1990.



quantumsyncro said:


> Brown works good with red I think.
> 
> steve


Agreed. Had a 1987 Jetta in that combination.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Wagon prices are climbing.

$3500


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

So don't listen to that man behind the curtain. 

Clearly just bs brochure/internet lists based on who knows what.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Regan - Looks clean and original. I'd say that's worth it more than most we've seen on this thread.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Wagon prices are climbing.
> 
> $3500


Want.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

dont forget it's canada, so that works out to about 3 bucks and 49 cents in US currancy.......probably worth it....


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my wagon now...I best be happy with it!
at least I know I dont need a radiator and heater core!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/3704323945.html 90 4dr
http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/3700700032.html 88 wagon
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3678160191.html 88 wagon
http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/3689044123.html Fox I 2 dr.
http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/3700497168.html 88 wagon
http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/3700497168.html 91 2dr
http://evansville.craigslist.org/pts/3712034995.html 87 
http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/3678917942.html 88 wagon
http://wheeling.craigslist.org/boa/3715473493.html 3A motor & 5 speed trans
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/3702753781.html 89 2dr
http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/3683086751.html dasher diesel
http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/3687474051.html wagon
http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/3699987254.html 89 wagon
http://pueblo.craigslist.org/ctd/3703131268.html 91 2dr
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3704704944.html 87 4dr


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw that blue wagon in Brooklyn a few weeks ago! I thought I was seeing things...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pts/3673977742.html

Found the transmission for my AEB motor project from this FWD A4 1.8t :laugh:, including almost new clutch, slave, axles, shift linkage and tunnel shift brackets... guys pretty laid back on the price for $300 with 225k on the drivetrain... oh and a case of beers


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140956695626?redirect=mobile

Neuspeed rear sway bar on eBay!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

89wagen said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140956695626?redirect=mobile
> 
> Neuspeed rear sway bar on eBay!


Thanks for the heads up.

Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

What the Fox said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/pts/3673977742.html
> 
> Found the transmission for my AEB motor project from this FWD A4 1.8t :laugh:, including almost new clutch, slave, axles, shift linkage and tunnel shift brackets... guys pretty laid back on the price for $300 with 225k on the drivetrain... oh and a case of beers


Since you are buying all that, you may as well cut out the tunnel where the shifter is. Easier to weld it in than trying to adapt your tunnel. 

The trans is probably wider than the stock Fox. This guy can make axles for you. He can use the inner portion of the axle from the A4, and the outer portion of the axle from the Fox, or any other outer you may want to use. 

http://www.irozmotorsport.com/oem-axle-shortening-service/

Greg W.


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Greg W.


No problem, I use my wagon to haul bikes so I would never use it!


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

89wagen said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140956695626?redirect=mobile
> 
> Neuspeed rear sway bar on eBay!


dammit i could go pick this up it's so close!


----------



## isaacjd (Mar 21, 2013)

*Audi Fox*

This is sick. 

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3752132907


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Since you are buying all that, you may as well cut out the tunnel where the shifter is. Easier to weld it in than trying to adapt your tunnel.
> 
> The trans is probably wider than the stock Fox. This guy can make axles for you. He can use the inner portion of the axle from the A4, and the outer portion of the axle from the Fox, or any other outer you may want to use.
> Greg W.


 Thanks Greg, went to the wreckers sometime ago and made cardboard templets, the bell housing is slightly larger, and is so very close that only minor work would be necessary. Plus I have my own machine shop so I'm that guy who refuses to pay others for work I can do... it's the input of all you members which I so readily need and it all helps!!! It's things like clutch cable to slave cylinder input designs, motor mounts,ect ect 

Cheers Geoff


----------



## isaacjd (Mar 21, 2013)

isaacjd said:


> This is sick.
> 
> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3752132907


 actually: http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/3752132907.html


----------



## wpgwesty (Dec 30, 2008)

Now this is just special. 
(Plus, it's an opportunity to practice your French reading skills...) 

http://qc.kijiji.ca/c-autos-et-vehi...kswagen-Fox-Familiale-1988-W0QQAdIdZ434729321


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

$8k w/ 344,000 km?!

:screwy:


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

About 215000 miles?


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the seller meant to say $795,00. That would make way more sense..... 

UNless he thinks it's the only one in N.A, or John Lennon drove it or something.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Maybe the French get more for their cars.  

Greg W.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

myboxyfox said:


> I think the seller meant to say $795,00. That would make way more sense.....
> 
> UNless he thinks it's the only one in N.A, or John Lennon drove it or something.


 According to my broken French, the car was appraised for this rather insane amount. It's nice, but it's not even close to perfect. :screwy:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> According to my broken French, the car was appraised for this rather insane amount. It's nice, but it's not even close to perfect. :screwy:


 I read that sir and I believe he had it inspected by a BCAA sort of car club to say road worthy, missing fan shroud, seat covers hiding his re-done interior trim and rust on his lower rockers... also he mentioned orig tires, think he mean rims and hasn't been driven for some time, bad gas in the tank (think Rob could get his fuel sender/pump :laugh


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/3774236813.html 
http://wheeling.craigslist.org/pts/3779271454.html Parts car 
http://kpr.craigslist.org/cto/3731753451.html 88 wagon 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/3785389279.html 88 wagon 
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3741262550.html 88 4 dr 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3783774969.html 91 4dr 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3736311936.html 91 4dr 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3736311936.html 90 wagon 
http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/3749242672.html 88 wagon 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/3777245373.html 90 4dr 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pts/3771107157.html fox II hood 
http://nd.craigslist.org/cto/3759920253.html 87 
http://nd.craigslist.org/cto/3723694224.html 87 wagon 5sp 
http://dubuque.craigslist.org/cto/3742219605.html 87 4dr 
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/3743302128.html 93 4dr 
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3762309192.html 93 4dr 
http://ocala.craigslist.org/cto/3746412532.html 88 2dr 
http://roanoke.craigslist.org/pts/3728789706.html pop out windows. 
http://pennstate.craigslist.org/cto/3734589850.html 88 wagon 
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3770512908.html 88 4dr


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/3762718273.html 88 wagon 
http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/3750317396.html 87 wagon, 65,xxx miles 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/3762916808.html new rear muffler 
http://maine.craigslist.org/ptd/3755255149.html brake parts new 
http://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/3747874285.html 87 2dr


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

^Three foxes in denver, and you still missed mine. Sad to see it go, but it's really just taking up room now, as I rarely drive it. Just can't afford to keep all three 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3772624617.html 

ANd not a fox, but a awesome wagon nonetheless. 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3738257664.html '91 Audi 200 Avant


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

denver_fox said:


> ^Three foxes in denver, and you still missed mine.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3737870185.html 93 4dr 
http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/3776664176.html 93 2dr 
http://pueblo.craigslist.org/ctd/3703131268.html 91 2dr 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/3776059733.html 88 4 dr 39,xxx miles 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/3754260327.html 93 2dr 
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/3733809827.html 88 2dr 
http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/3727575367.html 93 2dr 
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/ptd/3765679747.html rh wagon tailight 
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/ctd/3745748197.html 88 4dr 
http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/3766869381.html 95? 55,xxx miles 
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3738228335.html 88 4dr, pink pasley door cards with brown interior :facepalm: 
http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/3745746176.html 89 wagon


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> denver_fox said:
> 
> 
> > ^Three foxes in denver, and you still missed mine.
> ...


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

you know which famous fox that one in hartford is....dont you?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah, the ol vega-wheels wagon. Forgot about it. Preeety clean.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

is that the mini-tank again?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Some pretty good finds, Greg. I see two 88 GL Sports in your list. Just emailed about the one in NC. I need it like I need a hole in my head, but I've always wanted one of these. Probably my favorite of the Foxes.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

What, no comments on the pink pasley door cards with the brown interior? You guys are losing it. 

Greg W.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

yup....the minitank


----------



## d00b1br0 (Sep 29, 2008)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/3799436997.html


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/3797999648.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/cto/3796072204.html 91 2dr 
http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/cto/3808066830.html 88 wagon 
http://rmn.craigslist.org/pts/3800005184.html 89 for parts 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3841187945.html 88 4dr need tow 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bks/3810343843.html Bentley manual 
http://roseburg.craigslist.org/cto/3807715519.html 89 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/pts/3837530338.html 90 part out 
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3816509777.html 91 2dr turbo + other goodies 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3803234606.html 91 4dr 
http://york.craigslist.org/cto/3807347845.html 88 wagon 
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pts/3814853935.html 87 wagon 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/pts/3825444798.html 4sp trans 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/3799885621.html 88 wagon carbbed 
http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/cto/3803436256.html 88 wagon 
http://rochester.en.craigslist.org/cto/3830864229.html 90 wagon 
http://onslow.craigslist.org/cto/3821100281.html 93 doesn't run 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/3817249925.html 93 2dr 
http://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/3837673851.html 88 2dr 
http://bn.craigslist.org/cto/3826659707.html 93 2dr 
http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/3807006111.html 89 2dr, MKI grill 
http://delaware.en.craigslist.org/cto/3810784034.html wagon 
http://delaware.en.craigslist.org/cto/3810784034.html 89 4dr 
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3826326745.html 91 2dr 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/pts/3798014510.html 89 engine and trans 
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/3803130060.html 904dr parts car 

Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

These ads are ones posted after the last update. June 9, 2013. Some may be reposts.

 wagon
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3882471827.html 87 4dr
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/3879801102.html 89 2dr
http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/3862713768.html 90 2dr
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/3879465194.html 87 2dr
http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/3869086021.html 90 wagon
http://spokane.en.craigslist.org/cto/3840156131.html parts car
http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/3862590343.html 93 4dr


Greg W.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love that wagon! Anyone find one closer to Northeast Ohio let me know! I want a slammed fox wagon for reason I cannot explain lol.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Blade3562 said:


> I love that wagon! Anyone find one closer to Northeast Ohio let me know! I want a slammed fox wagon for reason I cannot explain lol.


Why, in Ohio you have salt. At least in Florida, it won't have too much rust. Make a road trip.

Greg W.


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

$500 fox in Vermont.


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

Wagons!
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/4346001160.html
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/4352082660.html
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4357528310.html
Audi: http://joplin.craigslist.org/cto/4313292297.html


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's a pretty clean wagon for y'all.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/4377474066.html

I think this may be my old one but he won't respond. If anybody gets a response out of him PLEASE let me know. I'd love to buy it back.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/4385444535.html


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

ok...

im going to start posting this stuff in here because people need to keep their cars alive ( i didnt post about 3 other foxes since I have seen them)

dont ask me to get parts for you from the junkyard
i already did a few favors for people


88 fox CIS-e JN engine, 4 speed i think
http://row52.com/Vehicle/Index/9BWGA0300JP087825


88 fox no engine or trans
http://row52.com/Vehicle/Index/9BWGA0306JP027581










87 audi 4000, GX engine, CIS-e
http://row52.com/Vehicle/Index/WAUFB0812HA019377


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

*sigh*

It's not a Fox... but it would be the perfect car to add to the zoo....

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ack/583453340?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/4470092536.html 89
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/4467277585.html 88
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/4459459370.html 93
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/4438891073.html 88
http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/4450954021.html 89 wagen
http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/4466999915.html 95?
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/4457539989.html 93
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/4443700963.html 88 
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/bar/4456155809.html 89 wagen
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4465919702.html fox turbo
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/4444972900.html 93
http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/4442620215.html brake parts
http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/cto/4456171129.html 93
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/4466682042.html 88
http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/4473437204.html 89
http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/cto/4475464817.html 89 wagen
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4466724322.html 89
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/4445089092.html 88
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/cto/4462336125.html 89 wagen
http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/cto/4464510096.html 88' VW Fox - Electrical Issues 
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/4461008360.html 88


Greg W.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

90quattrocoupe said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/cto/4462336125.html 89 wagen


"any vw 1.8l engine will fit in" he says. Resisting urge to send snarky email...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

germanpettingzoo said:


> "any vw 1.8l engine will fit in" he says. Resisting urge to send snarky email...


Hahahaha, you and me both...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30135268817...88177&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Somebody needs to buy this wagon, probably the best deal on a wagon available today. I'm still saving my pennies...

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4797867818.html

Also in California.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/4786008569.html
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4763176425.html

Also this looks too nice to be parted out.

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/4772611569.html

This is pretty clean, 1993 in Seattle. Just needs a little love.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4794593000.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quick, somebody in California contact this guy. Wagon for $300, doesn't run.

http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/4895826921.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Solid deal right here:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4885021791.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought we were in a lull in Foxes for sale on the west coast. I was wrong, it was the calm before the storm. Prices are trending upward again and red Fox IIs were so January, black Fox IIs are all the rage at the moment.

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/cto/4909272403.html
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/4922275061.html
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/4870140992.html
http://victoria.craigslist.ca/cto/4922143205.html
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/4914753059.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/4922281155.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/4918839888.html
http://yakima.craigslist.org/cto/4886289792.html
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4916103568.html
http://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/4836515988.html
http://slo.craigslist.org/cto/4895826921.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/4884787804.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/4921277375.html
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4911200991.html


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Nice*

Hi bluetoes 591, are you the guy with the dark 4 doors fox that I met at Trader Joes today in Bellingham?
If you are, cheers!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha, yup! Good to meet another Foxer out in the wild.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

Awesome man. See you around.


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

*2dr in Vermont*

http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/4943578526.html


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's see, that's a less beat up 2dr version of my sedan with 60% of the miles for $600. Mine is therefore worth -$500. Of course in reality it's priceless...


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Mega clean wagon in Scranton - Hi mile but really really good condition
http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/4929404944.html

This one has been up forever. Body looks straight other than weird hood fit. Bet he would take $250 for it
http://reading.craigslist.org/cto/4940912143.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think that wagon was for sale last year or the year before... I might have the ad saved somewhere., would be interesting to compare asking prices.

2 door might be a GTS; looks like GL seat fabric, sport wheel, it's red... So could be a five speed.


----------



## For Waukee (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello all, I'm no mechanic, actually have virtually no experience with cars, and was curious if anyone could give me some insight about this craigslist ad. Owner hasn't really answered my questions, and it has a lot of miles on it, but looks really clean and I might pull the trigger. Any info is much appreciated. Thanks. 

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/4954283952.html


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Price is pretty steep for the mileage, but if you could talk him down to around $1200, I'd go for it. And get rid of those hubcaps.


----------



## bcrazyvw (May 7, 2015)

*cheap fox nashville tn*

http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/5010642214.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

A Fox off-roadster...

http://redding.craigslist.org/cto/4985629915.html

Also

http://imperial.craigslist.org/cto/4971913538.html
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5006908907.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5009541100.html
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5002880693.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5009919653.html
http://skagit.craigslist.org/cto/5010555976.html


----------



## Whisp (Dec 25, 2004)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/5014076692.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5081271041.html 87 2 dr
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5078347400.html 88 wagen
http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/5081557619.html 89 2 dr
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5079868023.html 88 wagen
http://yakima.craigslist.org/cto/5053756792.html 89 wagen
http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/5085744862.html 88 wagen
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5048396775.html 88 wagen
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/5078199482.html 90 wagen
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/5075550307.html 90 wagen
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/5065752033.html 89 2 dr
http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/5058892861.html 88 not running
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/5075866044.html wtf over priced
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/5063637872.html 93 4 dr
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/5070211294.html 90 2dr
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/5064042872.html 90 eagen
http://winchester.craigslist.org/cto/5081328182.html 88 2dr
http://dayton.craigslist.org/ctd/5066176925.html 87 4dr
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/5020688569.html 89 2dr
http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/5082670275.html 89 2dr
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5047677002.html 93 2dr
http://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/cto/5084164412.html 88
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/cto/5076335968.html 89 4dr
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/5041245529.html 93 4dr
http://brainerd.craigslist.org/pts/5048277244.html 92 part out
https://seks.craigslist.org/cto/5034136002.html 89 fox and parts
http://tijuana.en.craigslist.com.mx/cto/5040933740.html 89 4dr
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5043620494.html 88 wagen
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/5087323754.html90wagen
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5085380312.html 88 4dr
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5087367361.html 87

Greg W.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn, that wagon in Denver is nice.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5048396775.html

Nice to see more pictures of that customised one in Port Orchard, price has cone down to a reasonable level too. Wonder what the struts are that he claims to have gotten from VW of Brazil.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5081271041.html


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I've seen that wagon for sale on ebay before. Very clean, but no fox is worth $7k.
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/5075866044.html

The wagon for sale in Aspen comes up every year or so. It's like a super straight version of my wagon.

I'm actually diggin the fox trailer. Pretty impractical, though.
https://seks.craigslist.org/cto/5034136002.html


----------



## wadada (Apr 6, 2005)

*Dasher*

Not a fox, but a longitudinal diesel wagon in NY! 
http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/5109864887.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

wadada said:


> Not a fox, but a longitudinal diesel wagon in NY!
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/5109864887.html


That looks pretty darn good till you see the closeups.


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

*1980 volkswagen dasher diesel $200*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5112217309.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm trying to understand the rust in these two California cars. I've taken parts from a lot of rusty old wrecks, but I've never seen rust through in those locations.
http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/5378557850.html

Nice parts car in Colorado.
http://denver.craigslist.org/wto/5404554991.html

And a nice parts car in Ohio.
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5401811540.html

Snazzy bright blue 2 door in Minneapolis
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5406164723.html

Really nice looking wagon pair in NY state.
http://catskills.craigslist.org/cto/5350184921.html

These are also decent looking.
http://capecod.craigslist.org/cto/5394933705.html
http://ithaca.craigslist.org/bar/5356088899.html

Some NOS parts including a starter.
http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/5357482721.html

And not so decent looking/parts cars.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5405493482.html
http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/5379068568.html
http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/5374479710.html
http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/5405195524.html
http://memphis.craigslist.org/pts/5397515912.html
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/5400833245.html
http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/5395183838.html
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/5386350022.html
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/5390429449.html

And a comically overpriced, but nice low mileage 2 door.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/5381835645.html


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Craigslist Fox wagon on the North Shore, not posted anymore and wondering who made the purchase... Regan will need to keep his eye's peeled for this white one UNLESS he bought it???!? :laugh:... they were asking 2500 me thinks


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Craigslist Fox wagon on the North Shore, not posted anymore and wondering who made the purchase... Regan will need to keep his eye's peeled for this white one UNLESS he bought it???!? :laugh:... they were asking 2500 me thinks


Huh, that car was still up a day or two ago. Price kept moving around, was at $2,800 at least once. That car was $900 last March, $1,100 last August, $1,200 last October with the three preceding owners. It's a solid car with lots of potential, but it sat for four years and none of them got it to run quite right.

There is also this one, hiding in the parts section.
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/pts/5370282213.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

This appears to be a 5 -speed with a parts car attached for $300
http://poconos.craigslist.org/cto/5412194090.html

Somebody buy this wagon before he scraps it.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5436578966.html

Very clean 93
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5434359459.html

This is a pretty clean 4 door
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/5432313930.html

Wagon project
http://oneonta.craigslist.org/cto/5432466238.html

Another clean 4 door
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5419477173.html

Fox race car
http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5427133424.html


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://bend.craigslist.org/cto/5432302081.html

http://bend.craigslist.org/cto/5432302081.html 89 4dr

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/5437552327.html 93 coupe Parts car

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/5437552327.html Roof rack

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/cto/5445288073.html 93 looks like parts car to me

http://brainerd.craigslist.org/pts/5424051802.html 92 coupe parts car

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5406164723.html 89 coupe

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5406164723.html Passenger mirror

http://kokomo.craigslist.org/cto/5429305875.html 87 coupe

http://york.craigslist.org/cto/5444379697.html 93 4dr

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5440862156.html 93 coupe

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ptd/5438684878.html 89 4dr in salvage yard. Has rear spoiler, console gauges and aluminum wheels

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pts/5381452329.html 88 parts car

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/5390429449.html 89 coupe

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/cto/5422102095.html 88 coupe

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5385799269.html 94? 4 dr.

Greg W.


----------



## TDITex818 (Jul 26, 2013)

Going to look at that one in the salvage yard tomorrow in Ft. Worth. Looks in decent shape for a rebuild, I'm hoping. Has a clear title just blown motor.


----------



## Zicoya96 (Sep 13, 2014)

Not my Fox, 1989 Sedan, 1200, Lousiville Kentucky

https://www.facebook.com/groups/310305375743083/permalink/966231246817156/


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/ctd/5517472336.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/370489166321822/permalink/1026316620739070/

Very nice looking coupe. $2,800.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/pts/5438333998.html

parts anybody, in can funds and remember were at .68cent on the US dollar


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

Never saw this wagon around the forum...

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5531034451.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

One owner Audi Fox.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/cto/5762721084.html


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182233647972?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Found this if anyone is interested.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Saw this a bit ago, still posted tho.

https://nwga.craigslist.org/cto/5947821854.html


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5963939669.html

For anyone in NorCal.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahahaha. $120 for a used Bentley. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1987-1988-19...ash=item2591e72d98:g:GDIAAOxy14VRQdpg&vxp=mtr


----------



## Zicoya96 (Sep 13, 2014)

Putting my 1988 Fox Wagon up for sale. 

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/6086256114.html


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Pomona, California 

Fox 2, *5-speed *GL Sedan, *90,000 miles *

*$1900* Edit: I just noticed it has Wolfsburg badges, therefore it's also a Wolfsburg GL.

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/6074012596.html


June, 15, 2017 
Fox Wagon

San Antonio, Texas

Cranks, doesn't turn over $800
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/6149241957.html


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/1990-volkswagen-fox-wagon/6377591603.html

Daly City $2000 Black Fox Wagon

Throwing this @Banned Wagon or anyone else in the bay area.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

LeDubbed said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/1990-volkswagen-fox-wagon/6377591603.html
> 
> Daly City $2000 Black Fox Wagon
> 
> Throwing this @Banned Wagon or anyone else in the bay area.


It will take some convincing to convince me that it's not Rick's wagon. The one from Minnesota with the 9Q.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

bluetoes591 said:


> It will take some convincing to convince me that it's not Rick's wagon. The one from Minnesota with the 9Q.


I don't know. The thing has a Daily City/Colma, California plate on it.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-vw-foxoriginal-miles/6427189456.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

LeDubbed said:


> https://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/d/1993-vw-foxoriginal-miles/6427189456.html


Fox Polo!

That's a real nice car. I'm wondering if the cup holders are stock on the Polo. The map pockets are smaller than the normal Fox map pockets, which allows room for the cup holders. The cup holders are the same ones found in a Vanagon Westfalia. Anybody know anything?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Craigslist find.....cup holders*



bluetoes591 said:


> Fox Polo!
> 
> That's a real nice car. I'm wondering if the cup holders are stock on the Polo. The map pockets are smaller than the normal Fox map pockets, which allows room for the cup holders. The cup holders are the same ones found in a Vanagon Westfalia. Anybody know anything?


I have those same cup holders. I purchased them from BusDepot.com.

http://www.busdepot.com/ch100g


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

It's just a '93 Fox Coupe. And I bought the same cup holder on Ebay. Those aren't stock. Those are all screwed on. One's on my sedan that I need to take off.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I like the look of the short arm rests. I wonder how they would work in practice. I am used to pulling on the "upright?" "Up Slanted?" bit of the GL arm rests.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> I like the look of the short arm rests. I wonder how they would work in practice. I am used to pulling on the "upright?" "Up Slanted?" bit of the GL arm rests.


They're horrible little flimsy pieces of crap. My car was also equipped with these from the factory. You're welcome to borrow them if you'd like to do some real world testing.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-volkswagen-fox-running/6495855740.html

$500 Near Sacramento in Rio Lindo, CA.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/1989-fox-gl-wagon/6508593417.html

Sebastopool NorCal $800 White wagon needs fuel pump

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-volkswagen-fox-running/6527114767.html

Non-Opped white coupe Sacramento area $500


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/89-vw-fox-rabbit/6537886419.html

Another white wagon in Sebastopol, California.

Outside seems pretty clean. Just smogged. 

$1500


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

White 89 wagon.

This one says "Free." in the add. You need to tow it out of there though.
Sebastopool, California. Needs front end alignment and a fuel pump.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/d/1989-fox-gl-wagon/6530538709.html


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

From $1500 to free in less than a month. Somebody has to go rescue that thing before it gets crushed. Too far for me.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been wondering if Banned wanted another wagon. I asked him but he hasn't responded.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

White Fox Wagon. Red interiors $400 Glenwood Springs, Colorado

https://rockies.craigslist.org/cto/d/1990-vw-fox/6541940822.html


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

1989 Fox coupe, $50 bucks. FIFTY BUCKS! **NO TITLE/PAPERWORK, Does not run**

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-volkswagon-fox/6546950107.html


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*$50 Wow!*



LeDubbed said:


> 1989 Fox coupe, $50 bucks. FIFTY BUCKS! **NO TITLE/PAPERWORK, Does not run**
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-volkswagon-fox/6546950107.html


Wow if I lived close enough I would buy it, even if it was for a parts car.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

'88 Fox Sedan w/48,000 miles $1000 San Diego, California.

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/d/1988-vw-fox-mk11/6579604329.html


----------

